# 21 day cycle?? please help very confused!



## holly

Hi everyone. Does anyone know if having a 21 day cycle means its harder to get pregnant? And if i take an ovulation test how do i know if im ovulating for the right amount of time? it all really confuses me! :cry:


----------



## HappyDaze

Hi Holly - as far as I know a 21 day cycle shouldnt' be a problem in theory - as long as you ovulate early enough within that 21 days to mean that your luteal phase is long enough. A short luteal phase can make it harder to get pregnant, particulary if it is shorter than 10 days. SO if you ovulate on day 7 for example, then it shouldn't be a problem.

There are several ways you can find out when you ovulate - I think the most reliable is to take your temperature every morning, as the only to know for sure if you have ovulated is by the temperature shift. However, using OPKs or a fertility monitor can also help you to understand your cycle more clearly, although they cannot tell you for certain if you have actually ovulated.


----------



## holly

thanks for replying happy. how do i take my temperature? and what is your luteal phase? lol sorry havent read up about it all yet!


----------



## HappyDaze

your luteal phase is the 2nd phase of your cycle - ie from ovulation to when you start bleeding. if the egg is fertilised it is during this time that it gets implanted and so they say your luteal phase should be at least 10 days long to allow enough time for this to happen. 

To take your temperature, you need to get a digital BBT thermometer (you can buy one in the chemist) and have to take your temperature the first thing you do every morning, at around the same time every day. Have a look at www.fertilityfriend.com for more info. I tried this for a bit but was never very good at it so now i use a clear blue fertility monitor to determine when i am going to ovulate. 

HTH


----------



## magicvw

Hi Holly

The link Happydaze gave you is the best one - fertility friend do a free email course on temping so you can become an expert in no time!

You don't actually need a Basal Body Temperature thermometer. I have temped for years with a normal glass fever thermo, a non-BBT digital and a BBT digital and have found no real difference in the results. BBT are more accurate but a normal one is adequate. I prefer the glass ones now as they are silent and don't wake up my DH!

You can also buy ovulation prediction kits to figure out when you ov. Buy from the chemist or online (ebay). If your cycles are usually 21 days, start peeing on the sticks on about day 4 or 5. It might take a couple of months for you to find out the best time.

Even if you discover that your luteal phase is shorter than 10 days, you can still get pregnant. Lots of doctors don't believe it's even a problem (although most ladies on here would disagree). There are lots of natural ways to increase your LP, so if that's the case just pop a thread on here and you'll get lots of answers.

Good luck!

:hugs:


----------



## holly

thanks for all the help ladies! i will check out the link! just one more question lol....how do you know if your lp is lasting 10 days? sorry if im being stupid :D


----------



## HollySSmith

Once you ovulate your temperature should stay elevated until just before your period comes. Take a look at my chart from last month (this month's is all wonky from the flu). So if you are temping then you will get a distinct rise and it will stay elevated until a a day or two before the :witch: catches you. If you are pregnant your temps should stay high (18 consecutive days generally means you are pregnant). Some people will get this temperature shift but not everyone so if you don't after a couple months of charting don't panic. My luteal phase is 13 days, and I ovulate on cycle day 15. Charting has made it muche easier for me to know when I need to :sex:. 

Good luck!


----------



## holly

thanks holly. As my cycle is short 21 days i read i should begin taking ovulation tests on day 6 does that sound right? even though i may still be bleeding?


----------



## magicvw

yes that's right.

It makes no difference that you're still bleeding. THe ov kits pick up a chemical called luteinising hormone or LH which is released in your body a day or so before ov. Your period is only important in a cycle-sense on day 1. It doesn't matter how long it actually lasts, your body will start doing its hormone stuff whether the blood's still coming out or not.


----------



## janey1

hey girlies i have had brown spotting now for 3 days but the last 2 days have only been brown spotting in the morning and thats it i have had stomach pains as well but dont know what 2 do i dont start my period untill wednesday so i dnt know wat happenin i never really had this before i had it once where i had a bit of brown spotting then my period came the next day

i have doctors app on the fri but i carnt wait till then lol didnt know if u ladies might have some advice 

thank you


----------



## janey1

sorry girls dunno wat i was doing here didnt mean 2 reply on ur thread sorry


----------



## magicvw

janey1 said:


> hey girlies i have had brown spotting now for 3 days but the last 2 days have only been brown spotting in the morning and thats it i have had stomach pains as well but dont know what 2 do i dont start my period untill wednesday so i dnt know wat happenin i never really had this before i had it once where i had a bit of brown spotting then my period came the next day
> 
> i have doctors app on the fri but i carnt wait till then lol didnt know if u ladies might have some advice
> 
> thank you

I have suffered from pre-af spotting all my adult life. THe docs don't know why in my case.

If you're worried you can ask your doc about getting a progesterone test done (cd3 and cd21).


----------

